
Some Relatively Obscure Bash Tips - ingve
https://zwischenzugs.com/2020/05/09/some-relatively-obscure-bash-tips/
======
jackhalford
The first tip works because : is a bash builtin that just returns 0, so all
the comments are unused arguments. The copy/paste warning example is nice but
I can't find ant other usecases for it.

The coprocess look very interesting, just yesterday I spent 2 hours trying
setting up a bash script with 2 tasks: 1\. open mupdf 2\. recompile a pdf when
sources change, and then send an update signal to mupdf

I ended up giving up because the signalling was too complex for such a simple
idea and installed a latex plugin in vim. I'm excited to try again with
coprocesses!

------
dllthomas
My biggest bash QOL improvement has been pointing my HISTFILE different places
depending on what I'm doing. I do this as part of a more complicate setup, but
if I had to pick between the separate HISTFILEs and all the rest of it, I'd
probably take the HISTFILEs.

------
alexithymia
Inline comments can be written as,

    
    
      cmd --longopt=val `# opt does foo with val` arg
    

instead, which I find more readable.

------
dllthomas
#didyouknowbashsupportshashtags

